# Anyone else have Komondors?



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

I have the best LSG ever, well in my opinion, and she's a 4 year old Komondor (Marley). The only complaint I have is her coat brings the outside in with her, but it's a small price to pay. Amazing dogs Koms, a real passive guarding style, but when they move on a predator it's amazingly quick and no mercy. Marley has killed 4 coyotes on her own in two years and raised a pair of bottle kids. They are great with other animals though they are very stubborn, Marley manages to get her way in a passive aggressive way with the others.








I love this dog and really want another pair after we get moved.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't have one, but I have looked into them and really like what I've read. Some day...


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice picture...great dog! A week ago I just got two 4-5 month old LGD's. My understanding is that they are 3/4 Great Pyrenees & 1/4 Komondor but that seems debatable. Of course just like poodles, the Komondor coat seems to be dominant and apparent. They are very loving clumsy, HUGE, fur balls right now. It sees that their behavior so far is more Kom like than GP from what I can gather. They sure are sweethearts! Question is if I can get them as bonded as much or more to my goats as they are to people so that they can do their jobs as LGD's. Some one You can see and read about them here.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f207/my-new-goat-protectors-159598/

A near as I can tell there are only 3 mentions of them on this sight. Wished I could learn more than the canned stuff on Komondor sites. I really look forward to hearing & learning more from you. BTW, you are thinking about 2 more?!? Wow...that I a lot of dog food as I can see it will cost more to feed them than it does to feed my goats. LOL :lol: Curious how much is normal when they are full grown?


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't have komondors but I do breed Pulik... another Hungarian herding dog. I understand they used to work as a team where the komondor protected and the puli herded. Pulik are an awesome breed but same issue of always bringing the outside in. Imagine...I currently have four. Funny, my first puli was named Marley.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

Uglywon my husband and I have been considering pulik dogs for our herding needs, it's between them and border collies. Do you raise them?

I absolutely adore the Komondor (plural is komondorok) and they don't eat as much as you would think, though they do have a tendency to be b vitamin deficient, an easy fix ^_^. Marley eats about 6 cups of food a day plus eggs and table scraps. We freed free choice and the only pudge is the pug mix. Our girl is very feminine and petite for the breed, just about 80-85 pounds. They are LOUD, lots of barking to warn predators they're on patrol. They seem very lazy, just lying around and barking, but don't let it fool you they are on alert and ready to move. When strangers show up, she greets them and stays between me and them, if she thinks there's a threat she leans on them to make them step back or pushes me back in the same fashion. If she's comfortable she'll lay down between us, very passive protection style. I cannot say enough good about this dog. The bad, she's stealthy and can lift a steak off a plate in a blink if left alone with it...she's just the right height for our counters. Lol


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tou as far as getting them to bond with the goats, start playing with them together and increasing the amount of time they spend together. With Marley we made the mistake of letting her sleep on the floor at the foot of the bed and that has created a family guardian, though she protects the livestock well enough, she is more concerned about her people. She wants to sleep there every night...lol The next ones will live in the barn and come in for visits.^_~


----------

